# Welche Beckhoff SPS für Gebäudeautomatisierung einsetzbar?



## Darkghost (27 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

bei ebay z.B. gibt es viele unterschiedliche SPS von Beckhoff gebraucht zu kaufen.
Leider kann ich von der Leistung und den Funktionen her die CX9020 nicht richtig einstufen.

Ist die CX10XX, CX11XX, CX20XX, CX50XX oder CX51XX von der Leistung und den Funktionen gleich oder besser?

Oder anders evtl. einfacher gefragt, welche Beckhoff SPS wäre ungeeignet für eine Gebäudeautomatisierung ohne Visu auf der SPS?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MasterOhh (27 September 2016)

Für eine Gebäudeautomatisierung ohne Visu brauchst du nicht viel Rechenleistung. Da wird eine CX9020 locker ausreichen. Da ich davon ausgehe, das du von einem Einfamilienhaus redest wäre hier sogar eine CX80xx mehr als genug. Du hast keinerlei Prozesse die besonders zeitkritisch sind, musst keine Achsen Regeln oder mit allerlei Peripherie über Bus Kommunizieren. 
Knackpunkt wäre einzig und allein ob du eine Visualisierung direkt auf der Steuerung laufen lassen willst. Dann wäre eine SPS von Vorteil die WinXP oder Win 7 drauf hat.


----------



## shrimps (27 September 2016)

Da setze ich noch einen drauf:
Bin ja bekanntlich Fan von den "kleinsten" BC9xxx (meistens BC9000).
Bis die für ein Einfamilienhaus an ihre Grenze kommt, wirds wohl woanders eng 
Und als HMI kann man via Modbus so ziemlich alles dranhängen, von Hitec bis Android-Lowcost.
Neupreis ca. etwas über 150,- Euros je nach Bezugsquelle.
Gebraucht ca. 60-80,-
Den Unterschied zu den CXen hat MasterOhh schon genannt.

Viel Spaß
Shrimps


----------



## Darkghost (28 September 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.
Leider kommt. dass was ich wissen wollte noch nciht ganz so raus.
Wenn ich gebraucht kaufe, dann kann ich mir u.U. das Model nicht aussuchen.

Gibt es für die Gebäudeautomatisierung eines EFH mit vielen Klemmen ein Model, dass ich nicht nehmen sollte?


----------



## MasterOhh (28 September 2016)

Es gibt eigentlich keine Steuerung von Beckhoff die nicht geeignet wäre für deine Anforderungen. Die von dir aufgführten Typen liegen alle Leistungsmäßig über dem was du wahrscheinlich brauchen wirst. 
Aber Achtung! Wenn du gebraucht kaufst, stelle sicher, dass die SPS mit einer TwinCAT Runtime kommt! Lass dir den genauen Typenschlüssel geben (CXXXXX - XXXX). Ein User hier hat sich vor kurzem in die Nesseln gesetzt und sich eine Steuerung ohne Runtime andrehen lassen. Dann hast du zwar einen tollen Hutschienen PC aber kannst sonst nicht viel mit anfangen.


----------



## Darkghost (28 September 2016)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Es gibt eigentlich keine Steuerung von Beckhoff die nicht geeignet wäre für deine Anforderungen. Die von dir aufgführten Typen liegen alle Leistungsmäßig über dem was du wahrscheinlich brauchen wirst.
> Aber Achtung! Wenn du gebraucht kaufst, stelle sicher, dass die SPS mit einer TwinCAT Runtime kommt! Lass dir den genauen Typenschlüssel geben (CXXXXX - XXXX). Ein User hier hat sich vor kurzem in die Nesseln gesetzt und sich eine Steuerung ohne Runtime andrehen lassen. Dann hast du zwar einen tollen Hutschienen PC aber kannst sonst nicht viel mit anfangen.



Ok, das ist ein guter Hinweis.
Welche TwinCat Version benötige ich denn, wenn ich z.B. mir eine CX9020 kaufen würde?

Wichtig ist, dass die Klemme KL2531 bzw. KL2541 anschließen bzw. nutzen kann.
Brauch ich für die Klemme KL2531 bzw. KL2541 die TwinCAT-2-NC-PTP-Runtime oder reicht die TwinCAT-2-PTP-Runtime aus?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## jowaba (28 September 2016)

Hallo,

der CX9020-0111 wäre der richtige. Hat PLC Runtime und Windows drauf. 
Der CX9020 hat auch wie die CX8xxx automatische Erkennung der angeschlossenen Klemmen.
Das heißt Du kannst E-Bus oder K-Bus Klemmen daran verwenden, aber logischerweise nicht gemischt.
Da K-Bus Klemmen völlig ausreichend sind und auch besser vom Verlustfaktor hast Du Dich ja auch schon richtig für KL Klemmen entschieden.
Bei K Bus, Endklemme nicht vergessen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ohm200x (29 September 2016)

Moin,

KL2531/41 sind für Schrittmotoren. Darf ich aus Neugier fragen was du damit steuern willst?

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## domme (29 September 2016)

Hallo
Ich bin auch gerade dabei meine Hausautomation zu planen. Ich wollte mir eine CX9020 einbauen mit Windows Embedded und Twincat 3 Runtime (CX9020-0115). Weiß noch nicht genau ob mit oder ohne RS232 Schnittstelle
Braucht man dann noch irgendwelche Lizenzen?

Jemand Erfahrung wie das mit der Geschwindigkeit des Controllers ist wenn dort eine VISU drauf läuft?


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 September 2016)

domme schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht genau ob mit oder ohne RS232 Schnittstelle
> Braucht man dann noch irgendwelche Lizenzen?


Für die serielle Kommunikation benötigst Du noch die TF6340 und dann natürlich auch eine Lizenz dafür.


----------



## Darkghost (29 September 2016)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Moin,
> KL2531/41 sind für Schrittmotoren. Darf ich aus Neugier fragen was du damit steuern willst?



Mein plan ist Absperrhahn und das Thermostat der Mischbaterie zu steuern.

Siehe 
http://www.sps-forum.de/antriebstec...chrittmotor-mit-notwendigen-zusatzteilen.html

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Darkghost (29 September 2016)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Für die serielle Kommunikation benötigst Du noch die TF6340 und dann natürlich auch eine Lizenz dafür.


Kann ich das dann nachkaufen, wenn ich eine gebrauchte SPS ohne RS232 bzw. ohne Lizenz kaufe?
Woher bekomme ich die Lizenz etc. wenn ich die KL6031 kaufen würde?


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 September 2016)

Bei Beckhoff direkt.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------

